
Antimatter Supernova -The Biggest Bomb in the Cosmos - javery
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2010/03/antimatter-supernova-the-biggest-bomb-in-the-cosmos.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+TheDailyGalaxyNewsFromPlanetEarthBeyond+(The+Daily+Galaxy:+News+from+Planet+Earth+%26+Beyond)&utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
======
dangrossman
I wish elementary school / junior high science text books read so excitingly.

~~~
michaelcampbell
The textbook writers need to hire the guys from the "Dude, What Would Happen"
show, where chewing gum is "epic". It's an awful show, but my 9 year old likes
it.

------
ars
Not really an antimatter explosion, but rather that antimatter is involved:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pair-instability_supernova>

------
Herring
_> Biggest Bomb in the Cosmos_

Doesn't beat a gamma ray burst. We can see those clear from the other side of
the universe.

